# 240V USA Outlet Energy Monitor?



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

Caps18 said:


> There is the standard Kill-A-Watt meter for the normal 120V AC outlets and up to 1500W. But is there a similar device for 240V 60Hz 40A, USA outlets?...


Just find a used single phase utility Watt-hour meter on ebay. They're cheap and readily available. Use a form 2S meter for the standard 3-wire 240V application. See attached wiring diagram.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Found one! Only $30 + $15 shipping:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sensus-ICON...-240volt-WITH-PUSH-BUTTON-RESET-/171007096010

Also some smaller units for $160:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Watthour-Au...wer-Boat-Marina-Yacht-Harbor-24-/171006168104

And it's hard to beat this at $30 including shipping:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5in1-AC264V...-volt-amp-kWh-watt-running-time-/221183828811

Lots of them in this search:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=watt-hour+meter&rt=nc

I have a couple of 240V old style watt-hour meters (1980 vintage) that were never used and I might be willing to sell them.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

I've liked the prices from these folks. http://www.hialeahmeter.com/
I'm planning to use this place as a source for mine.


----------

